# 2012 TCR Advanced SL



## Italianrider76

In case you haven't yet seen it.

Here's a vid:



http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/news/15621/


----------



## rubbersoul

looks great!


----------



## Ventruck

Noticeably different along the seat tube and at the top tube junction leading to the ISP, with what I believe is a straighter rear triangle and internal routing. Hope Rabobank keeps them black for the season. There's a very clean-cut look to it all - unlike the overly-intricate shape approach taken by most brands now.

I'll always say I'd fancy a new TCR if given a good opportunity, but I could see myself pursuing this newer model. I'm really sold on said "clean-cut" look.


----------



## dptodd

honestly, i'm a little disappointed with what i've seen in this so far. I was hoping for an asymmetrical rear stay, over sized head tube or bb30. This just looks like the same frame with internal cable routing. It may be a little lighter with T-1000 carbon, but we shall see


----------



## spinnmchan

I just got a 2011 TCR Advanced and I have to say that I'm both glad and disappointed at the same time. 
Glad because there doesn't seem to be a new leap for 2012 design. Disappointed because I kinda want Giant to show an innovation to their frame design and hopefully a sexy shape (like the Specialized Venge). 

The new change looks to be just a beefier headtube junction and internal cable routing. I would love to be proven wrong though.


----------



## Ventruck

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/06/bikes-and-tech/spotted-giants-new-prototype-road-frame_179050

More pics. The captions don't say too much of anything useful.


----------



## j.king

2012 TCR/TCR Advanced SL Launch


----------



## Ventruck

j.king said:


> 2012 TCR/TCR Advanced SL Launch


That new steerer standard bothers me. There's a whole lot of Di2 friendly points of the frame to go with the internal routing measure. Overall it seems like an easier-to-build and simple bike. It seems like a bunch of un-excitingly-safe, but smart design revisions.

On another note: The Defy SL is interesting in its minimal approach for the seat tube. I just don't have a sense of security looking at it. P-SLR wheels are nice. Maybe I'll give the tires a go.


----------



## rsprenkle

*New TCR Advanced sl1*

Don't forget nano tubes! The new frame uses nano tube resin, that my friends excites me.


----------



## peterk

Any rumors on 2012 pricing? Looking at the TCR Advanced w/ultegra.


----------



## Italianrider76

US bike and wheelset prices are as follows:

TCR Advanced SL 0 ISP	US$12,500
TCR Advanced 0	US$4,400
TCR Composite 1	US$2,650
Defy Advanced SL 0	US$7,000
Defy Advanced 0	US$4,400
Defy Composite 1	US$2,650
TCR Advanced W	US$3,700
Avail Advanced 0	US$4,400
Avail Composite 1	US$2,650
Avail 1	US$1,350
P-SLR1 Aerowheelset	US$1,600
P-SLR1wheelset	US$1,000
P-SL0 wheelset	US$600
P-SL1 wheelset	US$350


----------



## peterk

What will the tcr 0 be spec'd with? Dura ace? Seems very expensive if it will be ultegra.


----------



## AuYeung

It's great to see Giant keep getting better each year.


----------



## Italianrider76

Here's the Rabo TCR Advanced SL


----------



## Wildcard

Ok so I wasnt keen on what I had seen so far, but that looks pretty nice!!


----------



## lewdvig

When my current one wears out in a couple of years I hope that GIANT has a team replica. I like the Rabo look.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

lewdvig said:


> When my current one wears out in a couple of years I hope that GIANT has a team replica. I like the Rabo look.


The Rabobank TCR Advanced SL will NOT be available to dealers during the 2011/12 season from what I was recently told. These team edition paint job frames were only available to dealers that attended Giant's recent National Dealer meeting last recently. The dealers in attendance HAD to order them on the spot in order to get them.

Fortunately, my LBS knows me well, and ordered a few, including one in my size. They are slated to arrive around Dec 2011/Jan 2012.

As you may have already seen, all of the TCR Advanced SLs are black with different colored logos. Framesets will be available in black or white.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army

BikeArmsRace said:


> The Rabobank TCR Advanced SL will NOT be available to dealers during the 2011/12 season from what I was recently told. These team edition paint job frames were only available to dealers that attended Giant's recent National Dealer meeting last recently. The dealers in attendance HAD to order them on the spot in order to get them.
> 
> Fortunately, my LBS knows me well, and ordered a few, including one in my size. They are slated to arrive around Dec 2011/Jan 2012.
> 
> As you may have already seen, all of the TCR Advanced SLs are black with different colored logos. Framesets will be available in black or white.


Any chance you can divulge the name of your LBS? That Rabobank scheme is smoking hot.


----------



## sonis9

2012 tcr adv 1- Sram Force-$3550
2012 tcr adv 2- Ultegra-$3050
BTW the tcr adv 0 is Ultegra Di2


----------



## Sven_Nijs

sonis9 said:


> 2012 tcr adv 1- Sram Force-$3550
> 2012 tcr adv 2- Ultegra-$3050
> BTW the tcr adv 0 is Ultegra Di2


Here in Oz 
TCR Advanced 0 = AU$4000

TCR Advanced SL 1 = DA 7900 AU$5600
TCR Advanced SL Rabo = D7900 + Rabo paint + DA C50 wheels etc etc AU$6600
TCR Advanced SL 0 = DA Di2 AU$8000


----------



## Italianrider76

It must really suck if you bought a 2011 TCR Advanced SL 0 with Di2 coz it retailed for about $11000 here is Australia. The 2012 is a steal!


----------



## Italianrider76

Here's the Australian line up:


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Pricing was from  here
Can't comment on RRP...


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Keen to know if the Advance (non SL) bikes are stiff but still comfortable unlike the reviews I'm reading about the Scott Foils.....


----------



## Abbett

*Framest Prices?*

Anyone have the Cost of the 2012 TCR Advanced SL Frameset? I need to replace a 2006 TCR Composite that was destroyed in an accident with a car. The insurance estimate quoted a 2012 TCR Advanced for US $1700. I am trying to decide if I should spend more on the SL.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Abbett said:


> Anyone have the Cost of the 2012 TCR Advanced SL Frameset? I need to replace a 2006 TCR Composite that was destroyed in an accident with a car. The insurance estimate quoted a 2012 TCR Advanced for US $1700. I am trying to decide if I should spend more on the SL.


When available, the frameset price is $3100-3200. Available in black or white.


----------



## lewdvig

Last years Rabo edition is $7800 in Canada. Hopefully the new one will the same (or lower).










TCR ADVANCED SL RABOBANK (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | Canada


----------



## BikeArmsRace

lewdvig said:


> Last years Rabo edition is $7800 in Canada. Hopefully the new one will the same (or lower).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCR ADVANCED SL RABOBANK (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | Canada


For 2012, there is no Rabo edition complete bike in the US. Only TCR Advanced SL 0, 1, 2 and 3.

The Rabo edition frame was available to US dealers that attended the dealer show last month by special order only. Delivery to be Dec/Jan. So if your dealer didn't order one (or didn't go to the show), you're out of luck.


----------

